
Foursquare, Tinder, and dating - jseliger
https://medium.com/foursquare-direct/foursquare-is-inventing-the-future-of-dating-with-tinder-f4fde5e031ae
======
masonic
"Tinder Places is built on Foursquare’s proprietary Pilgrim technology, and
delivers new potential matches through the lens of location."

This is perfect for those people for whom neither Foursquare nor Tinder is
independently enough of a privacy suck.

